# Rhinestone Transfer Material Guidelines



## jl597 (Jan 19, 2017)

For the life of me I can't find any information for heat pressing temps for all different fabric's. I'm using rhinestone transfers I have a few different materials i'm going to use.

95 cotton 5 spandex

leggings 95/5 combed and ringspun cotton/spandex jersey
what does jersey mean?

I would really appreciate any information.

Is there a complete list anywhere with all the fabrics, transfers, and heat press temps?


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

It's best to try the heat press settings recommended by the company you buy your stones or transfers from then go from there to refine for your press as all presses are slightly different. As a general rule though, heat press instructions from rhinestone suppliers are for 100% cotton. When you introduce synthetic materials into the mix, you should plan on decreasing the temp and increasing the time slightly - it's more of an art you'll learn through trial and error than an exact science.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

cotton blends, wool, silk, denim (the softer the better, washed several times). Lycra, slinky, velveteen, velour are a little trickier, but possible.


----------

